# Wether Behavior - Bucky?



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm just curious if any of your wethers go through rut like behavior? I have 5 wethers and just the one, Tambourine a nearly 2 year old wether has become very buck-like in the fall/winter. He does typical bucky things like try to urinate on himself, gets very amorous to the ladies and so forth. He is definetely neutered, no chance of either testicle being retained and was neutered when he was 6 weeks old. The other 4 wethers will react when a doe is in heat but nothing quite like the show Tam puts on. Tambourine has no buck odor. 

Last night I brought home my new buck  (Thanks Stacey!) and the wethers share that fence line. Well Tambourine has been over there all morning putting on a big show for Dude (and vice versa) through the fence! Do your wethers act bucky during rut season? Do they stop once rut is over?


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I had two wethers that were just over a year old when I purchased our herd Sire. They both thought they had to impress him by riding everything they could. I think it is a boy thing. 

GL
Tom


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My wether Teddy acts bucky BUT he was also wethered at 2 years old after being a buck! 
My mom has 1 boer wether and 2 Togg wethers with 2 nigi wethers 4 does...the Boer acts bucky in the fall going through all the motions of a buck, and they are the only goats in a 10 mile radius, it's a dominance thing.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....out of my 3 wethers, I have one that wants to be a buck! He attempts to pee on his face.....silly boy!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

It is a boy thing.... but they should not do any harm.... that is why they call them Bucks :laugh:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Ditto... my wethers let me know when the girls are in heat and one is extremely bucky, but without the buck smell - at least.
My neighbors had quite a show every 20 days this fall, oddly I had to explain to them what was happening :/
I waited 5 months to wether at the recommendation of my vet, I always assumed that had something to do with it.


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Good to hear that his buckyness isn't something to be worried about and that its typical weather behavior!  Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I ahve a doe that's bucky - she mounts my little doe all the time when she is in heat.

OI vey.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Bill's not very buck at all.. he has that general goat smell, but no urination (he is a white goat, and boy, is he WHITE), so real bucky attitude, he likes to cuddle. Although, he will paw at the ground and stick his leg out. (Like, stick it out in front of him and hold it there, and when I look at it, there is nothing wrong) He's never seen/met any does, so I'm not exactly sure on how he'll react to a doe.


----------

